# glass breaking



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

if i put my subs on the back "deck" of the car. how much bass can i put to them before the glass breaks?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

its gonna take a shitload of SPL to break any glass. but you wont be able get that kind of SPL with subs mounted to the rear package tray,or in a 76 monte.if its setup right you can get a LITTLE window flex/vibration, but in no means will it be loud enough to break the rear glass.


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

sorry im new to car audio what's SPL


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Sound Pressure Level - basically its the amount of air pressure the speakers can create aka loudness. 

for example.....have you ever been around a friends car or someones car that has a loud bassy system,and as you stand near it you feel your clothes vibrating, or items inside the car shake,vibrate and flex?that is caused by SPL the more SPL you have the more stuff will shake and rattle.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

here is a perfect example of high SPL levels........

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM


notice how much the rear door glass flexes and doesnt break....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XUDb_134YCg


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

thanks for that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10935673
> *if i put my subs on the back "deck" of the car. how much bass can i put to them before the glass breaks?
> *



realistically isnt going to ever happen .....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Jun 24 2008, 02:21 AM~10938225
> *realistically isnt going to ever happen .....
> *


I did it on saturday  :uh:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 24 2008, 05:25 AM~10938650
> *I did it on saturday   :uh:
> *


pics


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Jun 24 2008, 02:21 AM~10938225
> *realistically isnt going to ever happen .....
> *


umm, I've seen a good number of front windshields get destroyed due to sub porn... realistacally, it happens


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 24 2008, 10:30 AM~10940051
> *umm, I've seen a good number of front windshields get destroyed due to sub porn... realistacally, it happens
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 24 2008, 03:03 PM~10941253
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats a throwback right there lol... it was a phrase commonly thrown around in here back in the good 'ol days :biggrin: like '03/'04


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10940051
> *umm, I've seen a good number of front windshields get destroyed due to sub porn... realistacally, it happens
> *


im talking about the back here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 25 2008, 08:29 PM~10951442
> *im talking about the back here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ah.. never seen the back break out but i bet if your front panel isn't steardy enough and the enclosure isn't sturdy enough... the movement of the sub box might cause a crack... wont be from the bass but from the movement of the enclosure...


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10940051
> *umm, I've seen a good number of front windshields get destroyed due to sub porn... realistacally, it happens
> *


yeah i was in a car when the front blew out scary as hell hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

If I where you I would just put the subs in the trunk so you won't have to worry about glass breaking. a homie and I installed a 10 in my car just the other day and it sounds good it adds enough bump to make it sound clean. instead of hearing trunk rattleing like most cars have them.

pics of the stuff i'm running. might also want to add 30 fuse to the power wire so you can get more of a bump out of it thats if you buy a amp kit.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2008, 12:02 AM~10952573
> *If I where you I would just put the subs in the trunk so you won't have to worry about glass breaking.  a homie and I installed a 10 in my car just the other day and it sounds good it adds enough bump to make it sound clean.  instead of hearing trunk rattleing like most cars have them.
> 
> pics of the stuff i'm running.  might also want to add 30 fuse to the power wire so you can get more of a bump out of it thats if you buy a amp kit.
> ...


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

dont listen to all of them man, you can put 6 basses to rear deck before the window breaks trust me i broke 2 today alone because i put 7 basses to it, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I blew out the mirror in my Jeep Grand Cherokee with 4 bmf 12's and two bmf 1000d's. I also cracked the body along the wheel wells and along the rear passenger door. I completly destroyed that car with the vibrations and spls levels that i was producing. I hit a 151.8 without doing the big three. The only thing I upgraded was to a red top optima. I wish I had the car still someone needed my system more than I did and stole it right out in front of my house about 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 7 2008, 09:46 AM~11027335
> *I blew out the mirror in my Jeep Grand Cherokee with 4 bmf 12's and two bmf 1000d's. I also cracked the body along the wheel wells and along the rear passenger door. I completly destroyed that car with the vibrations and spls levels that i was producing. I hit a 151.8 without doing the big three. The only thing I upgraded was to a red top optima. I wish I had the car still someone needed my system more than I did and stole it right out in front of my house about 3 yrs ago.
> *


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 7 2008, 04:48 PM~11031101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X489897546653148


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

You can BS meter all you want. Proof is in the pudding. 4 Crossfire BMF 12's two Crossfire 1000d's did blow out my front mirror out of the windshield leaving a quarter sized hole in the window. The cracks along the wheel wells and rear door seal were from the added pressure to the body flexing. Box was tuned at 70 hz my cycle tone was between 65-85 hz during db drags. At 12 volts i would produce 1800 watts continuous at 14.4 volts 2345 watts at short 16 volt bursts (1-3 sec) i would produce 2500 watts just on my low ends. I would draw roughly 120 amps continuous of current the alumapro 15 farad cap and batcap allowed the power compensation to power the short bursts. 151.9 is my highest decible reading before the lil punk ass theives stole my system. I then moved on to mmats and never installed any of it. 

System 
4 Crossfire BMF 12's dual 4 ohm voice coils
2 crossfire BMF 1000d's 
1 Crossfire BMF 2125 highs
4 Memphis 6.5 pro component sets
4 mmats tweeters soft dome
1 15f alumapro cap
1 red top optima
1 batcap
1 pioneer 3300 head unit
1 fiberglass tuned and ported box @ 70hz build by Jack Osborne of Mobile Audio Concepts Bakersfield CA (NOT OZZY SON Just coincidence)
Alex G!


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 8 2008, 09:30 AM~11036933
> *You can BS meter all you want. Proof is in the pudding. 4 Crossfire BMF 12's two Crossfire 1000d's did blow out my front mirror out of the windshield leaving a quarter sized hole in the window. The cracks along the wheel wells and rear door seal were from the added pressure to the body flexing. Box was tuned at 70 hz my cycle tone was between 65-85 hz during db drags. At 12 volts i would produce 1800 watts continuous at 14.4 volts 2345 watts at short 16 volt bursts (1-3 sec) i would produce 2500 watts just on my low ends. I would draw roughly 120 amps continuous of current the alumapro 15 farad cap and batcap allowed the power compensation to power the short bursts. 151.9 is my highest decible reading before the lil punk ass theives stole my system. I then moved on to mmats and never installed any of it.
> 
> System
> ...



thats the most bullshit i have read in a long time.that stament just proves how stupid and ignorant you really are.

first off how did you achive a constant 14.4v witout any electrical upgrades(high output alt,big3,and multiple batts)let alone 16v?

secondly why the fuck would you tune a box to 70hz?

and do you even know how hard it is to punch a hole through all three layers of the front windshield, without shattering the rest of the glass?


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

cant bullshit ohms law power=current x voltage
power=120 amps x 16volts(haha)
power=1920 watts and thats if the amps are 100% efficient. you can multiply that number by 70% which is average and you only have 1344 watts

car was probably salvaged and you only cracked the body filler.
noob


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Dog I been doing DB drags for 15 yrs. Tuned my box at 70hz for db drags only. My jeep was not a daily "im gonna hit the strip and bump" it was made strictly for db drags. Oh yeah for got to mention all my wiring was 18 gauge from the battery to the distribution block. YEAH THATS GONNA DRAW MAJOR CURRENT AND AMPERAGE...

No one said I blew a hole through.... I said I blew the rear view mirror out of the windshield the size of a quarter and crack the quarter panels.. 

By the way my Crossfire BMF 1000d's were benched at 1127 watts each at 1 ohm with a 12 volt load. Remember the BMF 1000d's are unregulated power input. So do the math professor... 1127*2= 2254 watts... Next theing your gonna tell me that my Mmats D300hc wont do 1800 watts.... Whos the loser now...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11041436
> *Dog I been doing DB drags for 15 yrs.
> *


whats your name? what team are you on? :uh: :uh:

and I find that funny considering DB Drag's first event was 14yrs ago :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 8 2008, 09:30 AM~11036933
> *did blow out my front mirror out of the windshield leaving a quarter sized No one said I blew a hole through.... I said I blew the rear view mirror out of the windshield the size of a quarter and crack the quarter panels..
> 
> By the way my Crossfire BMF 1000d's were benched at 1127 watts each at 1 ohm with a 12 volt load. Remember the BMF 1000d's are unregulated power input. So do the math professor... 1127*2= 2254 watts... Next theing your gonna tell me that my Mmats D300hc wont do 1800 watts.... Whos the loser now...
> *




you dumb fuck,you jus tsaid you blew a hole through the windshield.and then you say you didnt.

and you were using 18g wire to run your amps, how is that even possible without creating a bigass fire in your car?how could you have possibly supplied enough current to play the amps at any volume,let alone compete in a DB drag? you must have had like 50 runs of 18g wire from the batt to the dist block to get enough current.

oh and 18g wire wont draw major current and amperage , because it wont let any current or amperage flow through it to properly power up the amp.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

you failed algebra didnt you. my point was if it was tested to do 1127 each the current draw had to be more like 200 amps at 16 volts.


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11041436
> *Dog I been doing DB drags for 15 yrs. Tuned my box at 70hz for db drags only. My jeep was not a daily "im gonna hit the strip and bump" it was made strictly for db drags. Oh yeah for got to mention all my wiring was 18 gauge from the battery to the distribution block. YEAH THATS GONNA DRAW MAJOR CURRENT AND AMPERAGE...
> 
> No one said I blew a hole through.... I said I blew the rear view mirror out of the windshield the size of a quarter and crack the quarter panels..
> ...


mother fucker you crazy???

im far from a comp. set up, but i wouldnt trust 18 gauge to my piece of shit sony amp


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

You dumbasses think that an 18 gauge power wire would hold that current. That was a joke and fell for it... You are the dumbasses for beliveing that one. O gauge power from battery and 0 gauge to the frame your the idiots now. POINT AND CASES CLOSED.. 
Who in their right mind would use 18 gauge for anything but powering a small light bulb... 
You guys are funny. www.termpro.com check it. next thing you will say that the spl record isnt 180.6 dbs.... Alan Dante Indian Trail NC 4 18's 28,000 watts hmmm I think I know my algebra physics and so forth. If you street beat clowns knew anything about spl then talk to me...
This thread is over...


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

quit e-thuggin bullshitter.
go back to where ever you came from and stop giving stupid advice

you want spl talk to pitbull im pretty sure he's got a few trophys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 9 2008, 07:22 AM~11044962
> *You dumbasses think that an 18 gauge power wire would hold that current. That was a joke and fell for it... You  are the dumbasses for beliveing that one. O gauge power from battery and 0 gauge to the frame your the idiots now. POINT AND CASES CLOSED..
> Who in their right mind would use 18 gauge for anything but powering a small light bulb...
> You guys are funny. www.termpro.com check it. next thing you will say that the spl record isnt 180.6 dbs.... Alan Dante Indian Trail NC 4 18's 28,000 watts hmmm I think I know my algebra physics and so forth. If you street beat clowns knew anything about spl then talk to me...
> ...



Oh dam you got him good! You must be telling the truth now! 






















































:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 9 2008, 09:22 AM~11044962
> *You dumbasses think that an 18 gauge power wire would hold that current. That was a joke and fell for it... You  are the dumbasses for beliveing that one. O gauge power from battery and 0 gauge to the frame your the idiots now. POINT AND CASES CLOSED..
> Who in their right mind would use 18 gauge for anything but powering a small light bulb...
> You guys are funny. www.termpro.com check it. next thing you will say that the spl record isnt 180.6 dbs.... Alan Dante Indian Trail NC 4 18's 28,000 watts hmmm I think I know my algebra physics and so forth. If you street beat clowns knew anything about spl then talk to me...
> ...


Alan Dante is a fucking toolbag 
and btw Scott Owens @ Edge Audio beat that score...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2008, 06:42 PM~11050351
> *Alan Dante is a fucking toolbag
> and btw  Scott Owens @ Edge Audio beat that score...
> 
> ...


He must use a lot of 18 gauge! :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

I heard it was done with a 22 guage running from a DIEHARD on a Sony Xplode 3rd addition  I gotta get my paper right so I can do something like that lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 10 2008, 07:23 AM~11054046
> *I heard it was done with a 22 guage running from a DIEHARD on a Sony Xplode 3rd addition  I gotta get my paper right so I can do something like that lol
> *


Dam that just sounds crazy loud! I was thinking about upgrading to duracell batts.....but sounds like DIEHARD is where it is at! May have to sell my sweet boss amp now too! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 7 2008, 07:46 AM~11027335
> *I blew out the mirror in my Jeep Grand Cherokee with 4 bmf 12's and two bmf 1000d's. I also cracked the body along the wheel wells and along the rear passenger door. I completly destroyed that car with the vibrations and spls levels that i was producing. I hit a 151.8 without doing the big three. The only thing I upgraded was to a red top optima. I wish I had the car still someone needed my system more than I did and stole it right out in front of my house about 3 yrs ago.
> *


 :roflmao: was it made out of bondo?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 11 2008, 01:49 AM~11062016
> *:roflmao: was it made out of bondo?
> *


 :0 maybe he had DuezPaid do some body work on it :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 11 2008, 05:31 PM~11067531
> *:0 maybe he had DuezPaid do some body work on it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11068532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

18 guauge....70 hertz......3300 deck with 2.2 volt preout.... give up man


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

been away for the week :cheesy: and my topic is full of shit now


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 12 2008, 05:14 PM~11073231
> *been away for the week :cheesy:  and my topic is full of shit now
> *


:yessad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 10 2008, 06:23 AM~11054046
> *I heard it was done with a 22 guage running from a DIEHARD on a Sony Xplode 3rd addition  I gotta get my paper right so I can do something like that lol
> *


 danm why such a big WIRE DANM 22G AND sony xplode?? I bet that hit 180dbs .....x5 on the BS METTER
:loco:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 13 2008, 03:44 PM~11078313
> *danm why such a big WIRE DANM 22G AND sony xplode?? I bet that hit 180dbs .....x5 on the BS METTER
> :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
its called sarcasm buddy, he was making fun of faglex1200. if you read back a few posts you will see what that faglex1200 wrote.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTjx19zvyFI&feature=related


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11041436
> *Dog I been doing DB drags for 15 yrs. Tuned my box at 70hz for db drags only. My jeep was not a daily "im gonna hit the strip and bump" it was made strictly for db drags. Oh yeah for got to mention all my wiring was 18 gauge from the battery to the distribution block. YEAH THATS GONNA DRAW MAJOR CURRENT AND AMPERAGE...
> 
> No one said I blew a hole through.... I said I blew the rear view mirror out of the windshield the size of a quarter and crack the quarter panels..
> ...



OK NOW UR FULL OF SHIT


----------



## VTownDown (Jul 21, 2008)

And I really doubt that video is you, considering I've never seen you named "Pipo" and Daytona isn't North Cali, which you claim to be from.


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

http://www.soundstream.com/COMPETITIONCAR_PIPO.htm


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 24 2008, 10:58 AM~11167215
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTjx19zvyFI&feature=related
> *


why are you posting vid of pipo sanchez's shit?

he runs cactus amps and ascendant audio subs now


----------

